# My baby mama



## mtnwoman (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm just my baby mama, my baby mama....she ain't had no  daddy, she ain't had no daddy...so I get braggin' rights...lol

 see pic below.. dur


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> I'm just my baby mama, my baby mama....she ain't had no  daddy, she ain't had no daddy...so I get braggin' rights...lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/kimberly.q....1471858008807.63694.1604352905&type=3&theater



It comes up as page unavailable....


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

kimberly skating 2011 awesome.jpg


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

My grandbaby 10...she her granny baby 2011


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> kimberly skating 2011 awesome.jpg


 That is AWSOME looking!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

all 3 granddaughters at the beach


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

you better giz me dat candy ol' lady...lol
youngest granddaughter


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 25, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> you better giz me dat candy ol' lady...lol
> youngest granddaughter



Sourpuss


Looks like you got yourself some fine little ladies.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Sourpuss
> 
> 
> Looks like you got yourself some fine little ladies.



I told her to look mean....lol....those words just fit the pic perfectly....giz me dat candy....lol.

Thank you, I luvs my 'gullers'....I'm truly blessed with them.

They all up in the word, too. The oldest one has drifted a little but not much. But she used to get up on my bed after we'd go to the downtown black church and preach word for word what the preacher was preaching, when she was around 7yo.  That's where we learned praise and worship and not be shy in doing so. And I don't mean doin' cartwheels and stuff.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

daughter without her crash helmet on


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 25, 2011)

Great looking family there!  You have done well.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> Great looking family there!  You have done well.




Thank you!

It was mostly from God...I've been blessed with them.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's an 07 pic of the two kitties...the left one is the giz me dat candy girl


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's the jewelry that I make....I use a torch, to make the beads, sort of like glass blowing but a different technique, the last one is pink jade and sterling I didn't make those beads of course.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 28, 2011)

*Cute gran-kids!*

Great looking family, and nice bead work with the jewelry!  

All of them are precious pics...  looks like you have much to be thankful for!

Thanks for sharing 'em, Mamma!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Great looking family, and nice bead work with the jewelry!
> 
> All of them are precious pics...  looks like you have much to be thankful for!
> 
> Thanks for sharing 'em, Mamma!



You didn't know you had that many more sisters in Christ, did ya?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice bijoux all around Annie. How long have you been fashioning jewelry?


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 29, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Nice bijoux all around Annie. How long have you been fashioning jewelry?



I've been stringing beads for 57 yrs. Wow that's a long time ain't it? I started out stringing seedbead necklaces for the Indian dolls make by 'authentic' Cherokee. My grandmother made the moccacins, headdresses and anything else made out of leather, beads and feathers. If she could see me now.....lol. She was part Cherokee and worked in a shop in Asheville...someones basement workshop. She walked thru the woods to work on the next little street down from her house.

I've actually been lampworking which is actually making the large focal beads for about 10 yrs. But I've made and sold jewelry for about 40 years.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 29, 2011)

I did bead weaving for many years like these, off loom. The belt buckle and the 3rd pic are fused/melted together pieces of glass in a kiln. The big heart and the bright green pics are made out of polymer clay that you can cook right in your oven, great for children...they will do it for hours. We use them for magnets for fridge or key rings or pendants on a necklace. And then my fall festival bow making for Christmas hair bows. I do craft glasses for underprivaledged children and also for my grandchildren. Might be a way for them to make some money when they get older.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome, Annie!  Allof them.  Thanks for sharing and keep them in the word.

My son, now 25, grew up a swimmer.  He decided he wanted to continue in college and did so with a scholarship.

I bet she can do it too, if she's interested enough to do it!

God Bless!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 31, 2011)

F1 The two youngest girls, besides swimming, take gymnastics and tumbling, so they can cheer. They play basketball (not very good) but the little chunk is aggressive...lol.

 I told my daughter today that she had way too much on her plate. She runs 3 hearing aid businesses that she owns, from home that are 160 miles away. And her husband works for a different hearing aid company and is on the road all the time. One kid goes to public school and the other one to a Christian school. Lots of running. One takes piano and one takes guitar. I told her today what you said about the scholarship for swimming, and she said 'mama, ya know I've been asking God where they should be, I wanted to try different things to see what they excel in'. Swimming is by far where they excel. One is dislexic (sp) and we're not sure she can play by music on the guitar. But she's a smart little thing, common sense wise. The other one is book smart but she always has that duh moment, every moment....lol. But she get's a's in Christian School.

Anyway, she said she was glad that I told her what you said, she said God sure answers prayers in the strangest ways, don't He? and I said yeah.

Here they are this past summer....the oldest one took first in all her races and best improved from last year, the little one didn't do as good as last year, but I think she was burnt out by this time.


----------

